# Jenni Bombshell on Tosh.O



## KingColt (Aug 28, 2012)

Has anybody seen this? It´s right at the beginning of the show. What do you guys think?

Here´s a link: http://www.movpod.in/cnb/0lucrr3uzc3s


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Aug 28, 2012)

Either Jenni has lost a lot of weight or it was somebody else in that Midol commercial.


----------



## FA Punk (Aug 28, 2012)

Call me when Ivy and Violet show up on that show, now that would be some funny stuff:happy:.


----------



## gangstadawg (Aug 28, 2012)

norma stitz has been on the show as well.


----------



## ThaliaBombshell (Aug 30, 2012)

is it no longer available? nothing plays when you click the link


----------



## Hologram (Sep 1, 2012)

It's still there, just viewed it....and yes that's Jenni doing Wii bowling....shame they poke fun, but it is a sexy clip from a beautiful woman.

Cheers

Holo


----------



## KingColt (Sep 4, 2012)

but that´s what´s the shows about, right? Making fun ofthe clips shown? I was interested in how you guys thought Toshs comments were, I personally didn´t think they were too original, but not too bad either. Hope this won´t make me pubic enemy number 1 here


----------

